
Show HN: GDXM (Global Digital Exchanges Monitor) Has Officially Launched - nicolafarenga
http://gdxm.io/
======
lozzo
this looks interesting (although I am not to keen about cryptocurrencies
myself) however I navigated your site and eventually I ended up to a link that
says "Read More on Medium". I wanted to do so. but it did not send me there.

